# Collections of Steel Structure Design Books (Part 1)



## إسلام سامي (1 يناير 2022)

*URL*​*Title*​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC Design Guides (1~36)




t.me



AISC Design Guides (1~36)​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC 360-16




t.me



AISC 360-16​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC Design Examples v15.0




t.me



AISC Design Examples v15.0​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


ASCE 7-16




t.me



ASCE 7-16​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC 341-16 _ Seismic Provisions for Structural Steel Buildings




t.me



AISC 341-16 _ Seismic Provisions for Structural Steel Buildings​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC 327-2018A Seismic Design Manual 3rd edition




t.me



AISC 327-2018A Seismic Design Manual 3rd edition​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


AISC 15th Steel Construction Manual




t.me



AISC 15th Steel Construction Manual​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Detailing For Steel Construction Third Edition




t.me



Detailing For Steel Construction Third Edition​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


A Beginner’s Guide to the Steel Construction Manual




t.me



A Beginner’s Guide to the Steel Construction Manual​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details, Third Edition




t.me



Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details, Third Edition​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Australian Steel Institute - Connections Handbook1 - Background and Theory




t.me



Australian Steel Institute - Connections Handbook1 - Background and Theory​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Cold Formed Steel Design, Fourth Edition




t.me



Cold Formed Steel Design, Fourth Edition​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Moment Connections To Column Webs




t.me



Moment Connections To Column Webs​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Steel Connection Analysis




t.me



Steel Connection Analysis​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


DESIGN OF JOINTS IN STEEL AND COMPOSITE STRUCTURES




t.me



DESIGN OF JOINTS IN STEEL AND COMPOSITE STRUCTURES​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Structural detailing in steel




t.me



Structural detailing in steel​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Design and Analysis of Connections in Steel Structures




t.me



Design and Analysis of Connections in Steel Structures​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Wind Eﬀects on Structures - Modern Structural Design for Wind




t.me



Wind Eﬀects on Structures - Modern Structural Design for Wind​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


SIMPLIFIED LRFD BRIDGE DESIGN




t.me



SIMPLIFIED LRFD BRIDGE DESIGN​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly-Behavior, Analysis and Design of Structural Steel Elements. 1-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2005)




t.me



El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly-Behavior, Analysis and Design of Structural Steel Elements. 1-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2005)​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly - Wind & Earthquake loads 2-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2005)




t.me



El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly - Wind & Earthquake loads 2-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2005)​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly-Behavior, Analysis and Design of Steel Work Connections. 3-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2008)




t.me



El-Sayed Bahaa Machaly-Behavior, Analysis and Design of Steel Work Connections. 3-Faculty of Engineering Cairo University (2008)​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


Cold-formed Steel Frame and Beam-column Design




t.me



Cold-formed Steel Frame and Beam-column Design​







Islam Samy in Design Structural


COLD-FORMED STEEL DESIGN, THIRD EDITION




t.me



COLD-FORMED STEEL DESIGN, THIRD EDITION​


----------



## anass81 (16 فبراير 2022)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم يستحق التثبيت 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسلام


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (27 مايو 2022)

مشكووور عمل ممتاز


----------



## SamA0Z (31 مايو 2022)

Thank Islam, amazing info!


----------

